# Quelle résolution pour numériser un document



## Vegus (3 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

Etant en étude je cherche à numériser un maximum toutes mes feuilles afin de les avoir toujours sur moi (Merci Evernote) afin de pouvoir réviser en déplacement. 

J'ai une imprimente HP Photosmart 7510 avec un bac pour scanner... J'aimerais savoir quelle résolution faut-il utiliser pour pouvoir lire correctement mes documents !

Merci d'avance !
Bon après-midi


----------



## Powerdom (3 Mars 2016)

salut,
A mon boulot je scann tous les cv reçus afin de  les inclure dans une base de donnée accessible à tous. J'ai choisi du 200 dpi. ils sont assez léger et parfaitement lisible.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2016)

200 dpi c'est généralement la résolution par défaut chez HP.

Dans quel format comptes-tu les sortir ? Pour des documents, le PDF serait le mieux.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (3 Mars 2016)

Sur ma HP photosmart 5514 je me suis mis en 300ppp parce que sinon il arrive que la qualité soit pas top à l'impression (alors que sur l'écran c'est parfaitement lisible)


----------



## luc1en (4 Mars 2016)

Bonjour,

*pour lire à l'écran*, pas la peine de pousser la résolution comme pour l'impression. Le 300 ppp est largement superflu.
Faire un essai à 100, 150 et à 200 ppp, sur du manuscrit comme sur du texte imprimé. Exporter en PDF, puis visionner à 100% et à 150%. Retenir la résolution minimale qui permet une lecture de confort correcte.
Le gros avantage du PDF est de pouvoir surligner et annoter les documents (Skim, Adobe Reader). Si en plus, l'application de numérisation permet d'ajouter des mots-clés, c'est encore mieux.
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas accès à Evernote, penser à Zotero.


----------



## Vegus (4 Mars 2016)

Moonwalker a dit:


> 200 dpi c'est généralement la résolution par défaut chez HP.
> 
> Dans quel format comptes-tu les sortir ? Pour des documents, le PDF serait le mieux.



Alors oui, ce sera en PDF. 



paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Sur ma HP photosmart 5514 je me suis mis en 300ppp parce que sinon il arrive que la qualité soit pas top à l'impression (alors que sur l'écran c'est parfaitement lisible)



J'ai oublié de préciser, c'est juste pour de l'apprentissage sur écran. Aucunes impressions. 


luc1en a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *pour lire à l'écran*, pas la peine de pousser la résolution comme pour l'impression. Le 300 ppp est largement superflu.
> Faire un essai à 100, 150 et à 200 ppp, sur du manuscrit comme sur du texte imprimé. Exporter en PDF, puis visionner à 100% et à 150%. Retenir la résolution minimale qui permet une lecture de confort correcte.
> ...



Oui, c'était un de mes principes, pouvoir annoter mes PDF ;-)
Zotero, j'en ai jamais entendu parlé. Je viens d'aller jeter un oeil, et c'est pas mal. Merci de la découverte !

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, c'est fort sympa !

Je vous souhaite un bon week-end !


----------



## Jura39 (17 Janvier 2020)

Je relance le sujet car je viens pour la première fois de vouloir scanner un document sur une Epson XP205
et mon document est flou
Une idée ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Janvier 2020)

Pourtant c'est bien un scanner à plat... Bizarre que ce soit flou.
Quelle résolution utilises-tu ?

En tout cas je confirme, 100dpi est déjà suffisant pour voir correctement ce qui a été scanné. 300dpi était le max que j'utilisais pour du texte (600dpi pour des images)


----------



## Jura39 (18 Janvier 2020)

Je suis réglé a 200dpi, et j'ai trouver la solution , c'est l'aperçu qui est flou , le Scan est très net !!


----------



## peyret (18 Janvier 2020)

Ah, quand on lit pas le mode d'emploi.....


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Janvier 2020)

J'en profite pour ajouter une précision.

Si vous faites de l'OCR, 300 dpi c'est généralement le mieux. Parfois, j'ai même poussé à 400 dpi, mais vraiment parce que je voulais un résultat précis. Ça dépend aussi de la qualité de votre scanner. Il faut parfois s'affranchir des habitudes toutes faites et s'adapter à son matériel.


----------

